# Blu-Ray



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

What do you think about this technology. I don't have it yet...Should I? Is that great? I have many many operas on regular DVD...is Blu-Ray very different? 

I suppose you need to change E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G.....don't you?

Please tell us.

Martin


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> What do you think about this technology. I don't have it yet...Should I? Is that great? I have many many operas on regular DVD...is Blu-Ray very different?
> 
> I suppose you need to change E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G.....don't you?
> 
> ...


 I don't subscribe to the 'everything is relative' philosophy, but the notion does apply to Blu-ray. HD TV (720p or higher) is a real visual improvement. I happen to own an Oppo BDP-93 player (Blu-Ray/DVD-Video/DVD-Audio/SACD/CD/MP3/etc) more because I needed the HDMI connections than other considerations. I have no Blu-Ray discs.

A high fidelity + surround fanatic on another forum has described his Blu-Ray experience as sitting a foot or so away from his 60+" 1020p TV, watching a Blu-Ray movie, and 'living' the experience. What more can I say?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> I don't subscribe to the 'everything is relative' philosophy, but the notion does apply to Blu-ray. HD TV (720p or higher) is a real visual improvement. I happen to own an Oppo BDP-93 player (Blu-Ray/DVD-Video/DVD-Audio/SACD/CD/MP3/etc) more because I needed the HDMI connections than other considerations. I have no Blu-Ray discs.


Can you translate? LOL...you are using awful terms! SACD? why do you need a HDMI connection (this I know because I have one on my computer downstairs....LOL

Improvement? Really?

Martin, solo, perduto, abbandonato (Manon Lescault,, Puccini, 3rd act)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I don't subscribe to the 'everything is relative' philosophy, but the notion does apply to Blu-ray. HD TV (720p or higher) is a real visual improvement. I happen to own an Oppo BDP-93 player (Blu-Ray/DVD-Video/DVD-Audio/SACD/CD/MP3/etc) more because I needed the HDMI connections than other considerations. I have no Blu-Ray discs.
> 
> A high fidelity + surround fanatic on another forum has described his Blu-Ray experience as sitting a foot or so away from his 60+" 1020p TV, watching a Blu-Ray movie, and 'living' the experience. What more can I say?


Just been looking at the specs for your Oppo - don't really understand everything but it looks a wonderful piece of kit.

I need a new TV & just hanging on a bit longer. Once I do, I'll treat myself to something like what you got


----------



## gr8gunz (Jan 19, 2011)

SACD is super audio CD. Lots of different opinions regarding whether or not it's better. I own the oppo player as well and I do hear a noticeable improvement in SACD over the normal CD. SACDs are getting scarce though and currently you can only see new titles in classical music. My guess is it will fade out in a few years and go by way of the 8 track.

Blue Ray, however, is a different story. It is a huge improvement over the normal HDTV. The HDMI (High Definition Media Interface) is important although the cable is expensive. All Blue Ray players have an HDMI port in addition to the normal video/audio jacks but seldom supply the cable. Be sure that your tv has an HDMI input. Not much sense in hooking up a blue ray player without the HDMI capability.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

gr8gunz said:


> SACD is super audio CD. Lots of different opinions regarding whether or not it's better. I own the oppo player as well and I do here a noticeable improvement in SACD over the normal CD. SACDs are getting scarce though and currently you can only see new titles in classical music. My guess is it will fade out in a few years and go by way of the 8 track.
> 
> Blue Ray, however, is a different story. It is a huge improvement over the normal HDTV. The HDMI (High Definition Media Interface) is important although the cable is expensive. All Blue Ray players have an HDMI port in addition to the normal video/audio jacks but seldom supply the cable. Be sure that your tv has an HDMI input. Not much sense in hooking up a blue ray player without the HDMI capability.


Thanks for the info


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Cenerentollo*

I have just the possibility to plug a HMDI cable to my two DVD players.

I have a 1999 wonderful deep 27 inches TV, another 1990 20 inches and a 15 inches from 1989!

I think I have to change a couple of things in order to be as my neighbour. LOL

Everybody has Blu-Ray and stuff. I just have a nice sound system by Panasonic for getting a good sound for my music...

Martin, Cenerentollo (Cinderello).

LOL


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

The improvement in image quality is excellent for me. It's just a pity I can't enjoy the lossless audio you get on blu-ray, because the necessary equipment would would set me back over £2000.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*pounds...*



> The improvement in image quality is excellent for me. It's just a pity I can't enjoy the lossless audio you get on blu-ray, because the necessary equipment would would set me back over £2000.


We can give you one pound each. LOL

Martin


----------

